# ACA instructor cert - $300 - 8/18/11



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

I'm doing an ACA instructor certification course (IDW/ICE), next Thursday through Sunday near Taos. Cost is $300 per person. We still have a couple spots open. Sign up at downstreamedge.com


----------

